# Anyone grown any of these before....?



## SensiStarFan (May 18, 2011)

Hi all,
So I had a recent situation where I had to take down my entire grow and kill off my plants. Nothing dangerous, a relative needed a place to stay and I had no other options for my girls so they got the chop. This really sucks because I had to kill off my Sensi Stars and other females I had been cloning from and since I have no more Sensi Star seeds, I have lost my favorite strain  I could always order more but I have a bean collection now that needs to be used up first. Who knows maybe i find something here I like more. I have a bunch of NYC Diesel F2's that I created from my female plant that never showed a hermie trait (other one did). And I also have 5 more Resin Seed's "LA Ultra" beans. The one female I grew out in the past was not very impressive. And I also did a cross where I bred an LA Ultra male with an NYC Diesel female and I am interested in seeing what the seeds produce. Besides that i have a bunch of free beans from past Attitude promos and I was wondering if anyone had grown any of them out yet and what your impressions were....

Short Stuff's "Auto Assassin". (I have never grown autos before)
G13 Labs "Northn Lights Automatic" feminized
Dinafem "Diesel" feminized
Dinafem "Blue Hash" feminized
Dinafem "White Widow" feminized
TH Seeds "Darkstar" regular
TH Seeds "Heavy Duty Fruity" regular
TH Seeds "S.A.G.E." feminized
TH Seeds "Burmese Kush" feminized
TH Seeds "Kushage" feminized

I'm pretty sure I am going to try the NYC Diesel again, even though the plants were pulled early the smoke was still great. And I want to try growing the cross I did between NYC Diesel and LA Ultra. But other than that I am not sure what I am going to do. If anyone has grown/is growing any of these strains your opinion would be appreciated.

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234 (May 18, 2011)

im running these 3 now, i will start to flower this weekend.
TH Seeds "Darkstar" regular
TH Seeds "Heavy Duty Fruity" regular
TH Seeds "Burmese Kush" feminized

i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Locked (May 18, 2011)

Watch the blue hash from Dinafem....I had a freebie of that and it was male...:holysheep:


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> im running these 3 now, i will start to flower this weekend.
> TH Seeds "Darkstar" regular
> TH Seeds "Heavy Duty Fruity" regular
> TH Seeds "Burmese Kush" feminized
> ...


 
Thanks dman!  It might be 7 weeks before I can start back up if I have to go out of town for a while in June so that would give me plenty of time to see how yours are turning out.


-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Watch the blue hash from Dinafem....I had a freebie of that and it was male...:holysheep:


 
Noted, thank you Hammy.

-SSF-


----------



## Dr.Dank (May 19, 2011)

sage has an awesome flavor doesnt yield the highest but only takes about 9 weeks and has a really heady sandalwood flavor very memorable. I got feminized and no male/herm problems although I didnt clone it(I dont clone feminized)..no experience with the others.


----------



## SensiStarFan (May 20, 2011)

Dr.Dank said:
			
		

> sage has an awesome flavor doesnt yield the highest but only takes about 9 weeks and has a really heady sandalwood flavor very memorable. I got feminized and no male/herm problems although I didnt clone it(I dont clone feminized)..no experience with the others.


 
Thanks Dr. Dank.  I was wondering about that because the flowering time isn't specified for SAGE on Attitude's website.  It's just described as mostly Sativa with a longer flowering time.  I have never grown any TH Seeds genetics before.  I really hope the Burmese Kush is good.  Supposedly it finishes in 7 and 1/2 weeks.     

-SSF-


----------



## oldsman (May 30, 2011)

I'm running the burmese kush,blue widow outside.My blue widow is already budding,the BuKu is doing good.I just started SAGE,Critical+,White Widow and Darkstar.Also have a couple Super Cali Hazes and some bagseeds going also.I tried the G13 NL but it never popped,seemed to be a really small oblong seed,looked like a sesame seed to me.


----------



## NorwegianViking (Jun 2, 2011)

I also got the Dinafem Blue Hash and was very impressed by it. 
No nannies for me..


----------

